# First Overnight Backpack Trip



## salesguy68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Me and my buddy are wanting to start hiking/backpacking and are looking for some good short overnight hikes for beginners.  Any suggestions?


----------



## marktaylor99 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am a big fan of the Pine MountainTrail outside Warm Springs, GA. 23 miles from one end to the other, but there are numerous loops and parking lots so you can do as little or as much as you want. The best part is eating breakfast at the country store the morning you leave. The trail is great for beginners as well as experienced 
hikers. 
Since you are in Gainesville, you might look into Oconee and/ or Chattahoochee National Forrest. I know of some trails outside Clayton GA in CNF but they are pretty remote.


----------



## Heron2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Coopers creek - hike the Yellow mountain trail and camp down by the river as you desend the mountain.


----------



## allenww (Mar 1, 2012)

*Overnight camp*

If you are young and energetic, hike the "Swag of the Blue Ridge" section of the AT.  16 miles of the prettiest part of the GA AT.  

wa


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2012)

I too liked the Pine Mtn trail. We took my Dad on it when he was in his late seventies.He did ok on it. I've always wanted to hike the Panther Creek Trail off of Hwy 441 before Tallulah Falls. I don't have much info on the trail though. Maybe someone on here has hiked it and respond.
http://www.georgiatrails.com/gt/Panther_Creek_Trail


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Mar 21, 2012)

Panther creek is an awesome trail to hike.  You can camp on the sand beach at the base of the falls 3.5 miles into the hike.  You can also swim at the base of the falls (6-8' deep in some parts) and trout fish at the base and along the creek.  When I go with friends we pack our ultralights poles and eat what we catch...haven't even come close to hungry yet.  The hardest part of the hike is just past the falls.  Our last trip we hiked all the way to the dam on the other side and back to the creek (10 miles) on the first day, back to the falls the second day, and back to the truck on the third.  That was a trip I'll never forget and will always be what I compare other trips to...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 22, 2012)

Lots of places to access the chatooga VIA a short hike iffin ya want to take a short trip to "practice". That way ya can see what works for ya and what don't.


----------



## antique41 (Mar 22, 2012)

Since you live in Gainesville, the whole of N.Ga is open to you.  The Swag mentioned above is a great hike, but you will need 2 vehicles. Panther Creek in Habersham is also a great hike, but can get crowded.  The Bartram and the Chattooga River trail also provide great 1 or 2 nighters with fairly easy access. Both Vogel State Park and Black Rock State Park have backcountry loop trails that are great 1 nighters.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 23, 2012)

Hike to the top of Blood Mountain. You can park at the base near the Walasi-yi Center, which is a backpacking supply store. It's only a 2.5 mile hike to the top. It's quite a climb, just take lots of breaks. Camp on top of the mountain. Take water with you, I don't think there is a water source at the top. You can walk down the other side and around the bottom of the mountain back to the parking lot. We parked at Lake Winfield Scott Campground but made a two day trip out of it. It's on the AT with lots of hikers but it will give you a chance to see and talk to others about gear, etc.
http://www.secretfalls.com/hiking/1-blood-mountain-trail


----------



## Wes (Mar 26, 2012)

*hiking*

Blood Mountain has its own parking area now, just north past the Walasi Yi parking lot. You will need to park there for hiking. 

Get the book "Hiking trails of North Ga" and hike till you wear the soles off your boots. 

Panther creek and blood mountain will be crowded on the weekends and they can easily be done in a day. The warmer it gets the more crowded Panther creek will get.  Get there early. If you can get away during the week you would really enjoy it if you are looking for solitude. The smokies are only 3 hours away and are beautiful to hike as well. Cohutta mountains have some great hikes. Hike into Brays field and then straight back out. That ought to get you started. Check out Jacks and Conasauga river trails.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been wanting to do the pine mountain trail too for a while now.

The chattooga is great, you can park at teh hwy 76 bridge and hike maybe 4 miles on the GA side to a real good spot but most of the hike is not in view of the river.  Or go in SC and park at burrels ford and take the trail about 2 miles to a nice beach camp site or a little further to a few other good spots near the river, one of them is where the east fork trail (and east fork of the river) meets the main river and chattooga river trail.  I've done that hike a bunch, and its an easy hike so you can empty out your pack and go back to the truck and grab some beer and waders or whatever you want.

Lots of ways to modify the hike to make it longer, last time I parked at sloan bridge and hiked through the SC fish hatchery down to this same spot and its a great hike with some really nice waterfalls.

Also I'm always looking for more people to hike with, a couple guys I met 2 weeks ago are talking about doing yonah mountain this weekend so I might be doing that.  Hardest decision is if I'm going to spend my weekend hiking or out on the lake this time of year


----------



## rockerZ71 (Mar 27, 2012)

cohutta is also a great place, check out the jacks river trail and beech bottom trails to jacks river falls.

buy trails illustrated maps and just make something up.


----------

